#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Special Publications

## rancio

Special Publications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

egyptian petroleumSee More: Special Publications

----------


## lucho99

thanks

----------


## reservoirengineer

thank you

----------


## aliali

Thx alot

----------


## mikser

Thank you! Great forum

----------


## zkoual30

Thank you friend :-) , but we need the password for the rar file!!

----------


## tutungs

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## skroy1959

Downloaded 7z file. Could not open the file. please help whoever has opened it.

----------


## ali12

Dear zkoual30,
The password is:

*egyptian petroleum*

----------


## geologist_wael

Thanks

----------


## GerardoL

rancio can you upload again 

The future of Geological Modelling in Hidrocarbon Development

the link is not active

Thank you in advance

----------


## fuahmad

Rancio




> Special Publications
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



I get a error on rapidshare that the uploader has removed the file. Can you upload please. :Mad: 
FASee More: Special Publications

----------


## settimana

please upload it again, u deleted it

----------


## bilkane

Thanks, but could you upload it again?

----------

thanks but link is removed , would you kindly put it back again please.

----------


## catamaran

Dear rancio
Could you please upload this book as well:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Submarine Slope Systems: Processes and Products

Thanks in advance

----------


## hafiz

thanks :Smile:

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

good, thanks

----------


## bahramab

would you please update the link ""
thanks in advance

----------


## ouss2009

Thank you very much

----------


## yiimusic

Any one who had this book

Please upload again.

Rapidshare is dead.

----------


## naga_bondon

thx a lot

----------


## mesozoic

thank you!

----------


## kavita_00

> Special Publications 
> Special Publications
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> egyptian petroleum



The above link is dead. Can someone upload it again.



ThanksSee More: Special Publications

----------


## ALFRE01

Here another links without pass.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

